# July 2007 Phrag inventory



## Ron-NY (Jul 12, 2007)

I have a small collection of Phrags:

Phrag besseae var dalessandroi 
Phrag caudatum
Phrag kovachii
Phrag schlimii
Phrag schlimii 'Wilcox' AM/AOS (Cardinale)
Phrag walisii

Hybrids:

Phrag After-Glo 4N (Eric Young 4N 'MM' x Sorcerer's Apprentice 'Fantastic')
Phrag Ashley Wilkes 3N (Eric Young 4N ‘Mount Millais’ x warscewiczianum)
Phrag Cape Sunset (Eric Young x schlimii)
Phrag Chuck Acker 3N ( Eric Young 'Mont Millais' AM/RHS X walisii)
Phrag Dick Clements var flavum
Phrag Don Wimber var. flavum (Eric Young 4N x besseae var. flavum) Phrag. Eric Young 4N x wallisii
Phrag. Hanne Popow var. flavum (schlimii 'Golden Halo' X Besseae var. flavum 'Eldorado')
Phrag Olaf Gruss v. flavum (Aker)
Phrag Patti MacHale (sargentianum x pearcei)
Phrag Penn’s Creek Cascade (Grande ‘Gigantea’ 4N X wallisii)
Phrag Praying Mantis (longifolium ‘Red Ropes’ x boisserianum ‘El Patron’)
Phrag Sedenii (longifolium x schlimii) 
Phrag Ruby Slippers var flavum
Phrag Sedenii 'Penn Valley' AM/AOS [ is actually a Schroederae {caudatum X Sedenii})
Phrag Sorcerer's Apprentice
Phrag Tara (Don Wimber 4n 'The Best' X Dick Clements 'Joshua')
Phrag (Demetnia 'Mem. Don Willet' HCC/AOS X walisii 'Warrior')
Phrag kovachii x Living Fire
Phrag Suzanne Decker (kovachii X Cape Sunset)
Phrag Haley Decker (kovachii X Saint Ouen)
Phrag kovachii X Walter Schomburg


----------



## parvi_17 (Jul 13, 2007)

You have a lot more than I do! You have some awesome plants!


----------



## Marco (Jul 13, 2007)

i only have one oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 13, 2007)

That's a pretty decent group. I can't wait for photos.


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 13, 2007)

You will get to see Praying Mantis soon it is in double spike. I have one of the flavums in spike also!


----------

